# Finished Bettas :)



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Just so I don't spam up the threads, I'll be posting finished pictures here!

Here you go, MoonShadow!










More to come~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm very envious of your water color skills... I just make one big mess!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I'm very envious of your water color skills... I just make one big mess!


Well to be honest, watercoloring is like 75% accident :'D You never really know what you're gonna end up with lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful. I have never tried water coloring.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wait for my dragon!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. I have never tried water coloring.


I highly recommend it. It can be frustrating at first because water rarely does what you want it to do, but in my opinion, it can be one of the funnest mediums 



rubinthebetta said:


> Can't wait for my dragon!


Coming right up! I was gonna work on it today but I spent all day out of the house and cleaning/pruning my tanks ^^; my bad


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't forgotten about anyone, this week has just been really hectic and I haven't gotten a chance to drop by the nearest PO box or start any other requests D:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it...Would you mind with Perry?  Thanks.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I love it...Would you mind with Perry?  Thanks.


Free art is currently closed but I'm still selling similar paintings for $5 if you're interested :0


Update: Gibbs is afflicted with a serious health issue, I won't be able to guarantee anything this weekend but hopefully I'll be able to stop freaking out and paint to calm my nerves DDD:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Inhale, exhale, panicking never helps ;-)


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's gorgeous! Love it! You're very talented!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you! ^0^


I finally shipped out the two paintings u_u I beg forgiveness. Unfortunately Gibbs didn't make it but I have gotten over that [rather steep] bridge. I'll be resuming requests/commissions in the upcoming days/weekend.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm sorry for your lost, SIP Gibbs


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Gibbs :-(


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a new super delta I would want a painting of, problem is I can't get him to sit still long enough for a good picture yet! lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for Gibbs, may he SIP. :c


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm sure he appreciates it under the rainbow bridge!

Here's your painting Olympia 












waterdog said:


> I have a new super delta I would want a painting of, problem is I can't get him to sit still long enough for a good picture yet! lol


They're $5 if you're still interested when you get a photo


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not to bug, but did you get Mushu's in the mail?


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Not to bug, but did you get Mushu's in the mail?


Yes I did! Sorry I should've specified ^^; (I dont think MoonShadow stalks this thread either so I better let them know too...)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG Penelope! She's beautiful!
I hope my other goldfish don't get jealous. I don't think I can afford 8 paintings. :shock:
Thanks so much! <3


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! That sure is some beautiful artwork. Sorry for your loss. SIP, Gibbs.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sea Dragon said:


> Yes I did! Sorry I should've specified ^^; (I dont think MoonShadow stalks this thread either so I better let them know too...)


YAY! I can't wait for it to get here, so I can hang it on the wall! ^_^


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Olympia said:


> OMG Penelope! She's beautiful!
> I hope my other goldfish don't get jealous. I don't think I can afford 8 paintings. :shock:
> Thanks so much! <3


You're welcome  Yes haha, that would get quite expensive! Goldfish can get so spoiled XD



crowntaillove3 said:


> Wow! That sure is some beautiful artwork. Sorry for your loss. SIP, Gibbs.


Thank you!



Skyewillow said:


> YAY! I can't wait for it to get here, so I can hang it on the wall! ^_^


Let me know when it arrives


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I most definitely will ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

wahoo! it came today!!! now I just have to wait for my fiance to get home, so we can make a nice little frame for it!

Thank ya much! ^_^


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> wahoo! it came today!!! now I just have to wait for my fiance to get home, so we can make a nice little frame for it!
> 
> Thank ya much! ^_^


Success! Hehe I'm glad you like it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sea Dragon said:


> Just so I don't spam up the threads, I'll be posting finished pictures here!
> 
> Here you go, MoonShadow!
> 
> ...


beautiful work :-D just here to compliment x3 hehe~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

The Betta on the envelope was adorable!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I jury-rigged up a nice frame for your artwork! lol


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

your waterpaintings are beautiful, you are truly skilled. i call myself an artist and i havent ever tried watercoloring but i know your work is good.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!! 



Skyewillow said:


> I jury-rigged up a nice frame for your artwork! lol


Awesome! It's pretty cool to think that my art will be hanging up in someone else's home haha


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

For Rubinthebetta


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks so much! Definitly worth the wait. :-D


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Here you go! Sorry for the extremely long wait, I'm finishing Silver up right now ^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow awesome, thank you so much! I can't wait to see Silver :-D


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

And the second!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its awesome well worth the wait:-D:thankyou: I'm going to print this and hang it above his tank:-D


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

So glad you like them 

Thank you cowboy!


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Wow! There are some seriously talented artists on this forum...including you! Thanks for the beautiful inspirations


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

are you still doing these? If you are, can you do a dragon of my fish, he is my avatar


----------

